# Legal residency question.



## eurozoner50 (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm sure like me , many have been taking note of the Brexit debacle. Wanting to move to Italy in some capacity as been on my mind for a good while, but i wanted to know what i would be letting myself into.

My question is , have i got time before March 29 to find an apartment, move and get registered with the relevant authorities ?

My other option in my head is, if there's some kind of visa in place , with a 3 month limit then i have to leave for a week or so then have another 3 weeks, i can live with this.
Where exactly i would live, i might have to be creative, if getting a place becomes difficult.

I also have read about something to do with the end of 2020 , depending on what type of deal is done or not...this is really my issue , a signed deal means it becomes a lot more easy going , a no deal and then everyone becomes more unreasonable.

I'm not asking for opinions on Brexit , but what's the best step forward.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

In the long term ignore Brexit would be my advice. Okay it may make life a bit more difficult living in Italy after Brexit (more so I think if you were working) but nothing to stop you living there. Many a none EU national that we know live in Italy all the time and have done so for years.


----------



## eurozoner50 (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks. Yes i have lived there before and worked..mainly under the radar , but was speculating about doing it 'properly' , but not wanting to be tripped up by new anti-Brit rules making life awkward , if there's a no deal..


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

It’s awkward now in many ways; have to be resident to buy a car, no car then hard to get around. Then there is the tax situation whereby more than 182 days in a year you are liable to be taxed there, but then there is the double taxation agreement (DTA). Jump back and forwards and you need proof (lots) just in case your tax position is queried. This and many others may change with Brexit (if it ever happens), but it’s just different problems for different times. Then again it is a lovely country with people of a much more relaxed outlook.


----------

